# internet download manager won't download



## mayankkr1986 (Sep 19, 2012)

hi '
i was using idm 6.07 version(on windows vista core duo proc.hp pavilion notebook) and uptil recently it was working fine when one day i received a message that ""the server replies that you don't have permissions to download this file.details:http/1.1.403 forbidden."and since then i haven't been able to download any video file.the webpages however continue to download properly.i uninstalled the current version and reinstalled new version of idm but still get the same message.i am not well versed with software..
help requested..
mayank


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2012)

If I am right then this error appears when server doesn't supports DMs or session expires while transferring download request from browser to IDM. One more thing, when you uninstall IDM, do select "Complete uninstall" followed a CCleaner cleanup, and lastly by a reboot. May be this could help.


----------



## mayankkr1986 (Sep 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> If I am right then this error appears when server doesn't supports DMs or session expires while transferring download request from browser to IDM. One more thing, when you uninstall IDM, do select "Complete uninstall" followed a CCleaner cleanup, and lastly by a reboot. May be this could help.



i would think on the contrary because 1.the server was supporting idm before when i was downloading many videos of varied lengths and still                                                           downloads normal web pages,

                                                   2.the console straightaway shows that the file can not be downloaded(it does'nt even try to install the file)so there is'nt any question of session expiring,

                                                   3.i have tried to completely uninstall idm but it still doe'snt work..
is there any other thing that can be done??
thanx
mayank


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

some security or other settings of the server must have been changed and that's why it won't support downloading using IDm anymore I guess - you better try some different browser with proper extension/addons if you are downloading flv/mp4 vids or some other download manager ( or newer version of IDM ) with browser integration feature.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2012)

@mayank: u can also try other free Download Managers


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 20, 2012)

Try revo uninstaller and check.


----------



## frankeric (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi there bid most probably your idm self updated and expired try to register its new version.


----------



## khmadhu (Sep 27, 2012)

also check for any  firewalls/antivirus u have installed..


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

@ *OP* - if you can provide the site link here ...

BTW, as OP is not replying anymore closing this thread - to re-open just PM any mods.


----------

